# 12-16 w/pic



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Went 1 for 4 today. Lost the others in a nearby log jam that was on top of my hole. I got all hits within a half hour. Ice isn't to bad yet but the water is crystal clear.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, She weighed about 6 lbs this one and the others didn't fight that well. Seemed kind of lathargic. Got a couple nice tugs but she gave up .


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

One more thing , it was friggin freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggg out. I wouldn't go out unless you have nads of steel. :lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I was going to make a comment about how cold it was supposed to be last night but I figured no matter you were going anyways.Nice steelie if it wasnt for your pics I would forget what they look like.I just one would refresh my memory on what it feels like to catch one.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh if I only had a boat. I would start the Rowland Martin Steely special.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

yeah, other than a couple bites, we had no luck, but as was already said, it was COOOOOOOLLLLLD, especially when we motored back up stream, and due to my buddy having to S**T we had to go full tilt,lol oh well it was still fun as always. better luck next time, thurs or fri morn i plan on going back out


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> Oh if I only had a boat. I would start the Rowland Martin Steely special.


 So what you saying ? :lol:,Mich


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah mdnr, you can be my net boy on the show.:lol:


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahhh sarcasm the trace element of envy HAHAH ,you don't want me netting clinch you know I suck at it lol


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Clinch said:


> Yeah mdnr, you can be my net boy on the show.:lol:


 Na he can be Anchor boy .BTW them are last yr fish .I can tell by the pics :lol:,Mich


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

HAHA how did you know Mich? I got one better!! I go to all the fishing sights and steal pics and claim I caught them. You'll never catch as many fish as me when I have 1000 rods in the water HAHAHAH


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Mdnr, when you go to the huron and snag steelies with 4 size 2 trebles on your line while yankin and crankin, That dont really count .:lol:


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

I would never do that, I use a shore to shore net.


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

i getted pissed and throw beer cans at them.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

pipthefisher said:


> i getted pissed and throw beer cans at them.


 And i pick them up with the Lures you lost :lol:,Mich


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

lol 

I only throw beer at the Salmon up north cause there so dang hard to catch.


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

nice fish!! im sure the cold wasnt that bad...hahaha


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Boy does the water look nice.Ice shelfs are forming.Also around the boat :sad:.I think i may have a week left before it comes out. If im lucky.Going out to fart around and hope the ice comes off the bottom of boat.Mich


----------

